# Hey im a new member from Philippines and this is my 1988 325e Japan Manufactured



## toledoscott0105 (Jul 7, 2014)

1988 BMW 325e

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## toledoscott0105 (Jul 7, 2014)

Just recently had an incident with a motorcycle as you could see on the left bumper.
(PLEASE EDUCATE ME MY BIMMER BUDDIES)

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Dev893 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just a little stainless steel if you have any metal shops where you live they should be able to straighten it back out for you or you can find a replacement bumper


----------



## John in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome! The E30 section is here - http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=96


----------



## toledoscott0105 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank youuu!!! 

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Hey.. instead of posting in Classic Bimmers, try the E30 section of the forums.. It's very active:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=96


----------

